# Red stuff in bottom of milk jar? and teat question



## jillig (Jul 21, 2009)

So I was making cheese last night, and some of my milk jars, maybe 3-4 days old, had red stuff in the bottome of them. Not all of them; I currently don't distinguish milk between the two does. I'm hoping it is some red bacteria, but my guess is it is blood. I haven't noticed anything when I am milking or straining milk, and the freshest jars don't have anything in there. ...I did throw that milk out. 

If it is blood, what is that a sign of? What do I need to do? Please point me in the right direction. :blush2
I've starting keeping tabs on whose milk is whose so I know.

My teat question...
I was milking Cinnamon this evening-she is my smaller teat girl, and everything was going fine, then her right teat was kind of spraying the milk, not a strong stream, like maybe something was clogging the end of the teat??? She mostly stood there, stamped a little, but they are both bad at stamping while I milk. Then it kinda went back to normal, and then that side was done. I pulled out my CMT kit, and it told me nothing!  This hasn't happened before, what does this mean??

Thank you!! 
Jillian


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

CMT is a tool, if you wrote down what it said, no gell, some gell, gelled, it would tell you if you had change from last month.

It can be absolutely nothing this dead blood in the bottom of your jars. A doe with less than wonderful attachement, running with her udder hitting her thighs, a doe who steps or puts alot of weight on her udder getting up and down, and overfull doe who breaks capilaries in her udder....or the beginning of mastitis. 

If what broke loose from the udder was found in a strip cup, what made the teat spray, was bloody, than that was your answer, likely a calicum deposit and it's no big deal. Vicki


----------



## jillig (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks, Vicki.
No, no blood in the spray from tonight.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

also being too rough in milking. and my guess is that you are hasher with the one with small teats and she is the one getting the blood in her milk.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Give her some vit c- she probably broke a few capillaries- very common.
Lee


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

When you give Vitamin C to a goat, what form do you use?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I use pd from health food store and either over grain or mix with water and syringe This I always have on hand for myself so what I use and so easy


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I buy the big bottle of cheapo stuff from Wallmart, put it into my food processor and simply sprinkle about a teaspoon over the grain. I do this each spring and use it until it's gone. My big does love Vitamin C and will eat the tablets out of my hand. Vicki


----------



## donna (Oct 26, 2007)

I get my Vit C from Walmart, also. It is not the chewable, but the goats love them and think they are getting a treat! They argue over who gets it first.

It took a few days for them to acquire the taste for them, and now when they hear the bottle shake they all come running..... :biggrin


----------

